# A great read...



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok, so maybe this website just made me want to go catch a limit of fish, but I thought you boys might get a good kick out of it!! :eyeroll:

http://www.fishinghurts.com/sport.html


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I like the part where they claim Jesus was a vegetarian!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Morons with too much time on their hands. uke:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

this is just halarious. Makes me want to fish even more :beer:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

The hooking most likely doesn't hurt as much as my fillet knife ripping through their body.


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe we should start bringing a Vet along to check the fish out before you release it . I thought Jesus WAS a " fisherman ' . Anyway these kinds of wackos make up crap to justify their own exsistence . They probably eat Quarter pounders in the closet . Well , if Jesus didn't eat the fish it probably was because of the mercury and pcb's . 
___________________________________________________

Health requires this relaxation , this aimless life . This life in the present . -- Henry David Thoreau


----------

